# Hallenser, vereinigt euch!



## Amokles (24. Februar 2019)

Moin.
Ich bin Neu-Hallenser uns suche  Mitbiker. Gibts hier wen?


----------



## ilten (5. Mai 2019)

Du bist im falschen Forum. Hallenser wohnen in Halle / Saale. Das Forum hier ist für OWL. In Halle / Westfalen wohnen Haller....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

